# Reading any books on music?



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm rereading "The Everything Music Theory Book"

types of scales, types of triads, types of chords, chord inversions, chord progressions


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm rereading Victor Lederer's Debussy, The Quiet Revolutionary.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

John Stevens, _Words and Music in the Middle Ages_


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m reading Peter Gay’s short Mozart biography. Reading René Leibowitz’s Schoenberg and his School but taking a break from it. Heavy stuff.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I usually read them before/after concerts on train or bus.

Classical Music (Eyewitness Companions, John Burrows)
The Rough Guide to Classical Music (Joe Staines)
Masterworks of the Orchestral Repertoire: Guide for Listeners (Donald N. Ferguson)
Chamber Music: A Listener's Guide (James Keller)
Classical music : the 50 greatest composers and their 1,000 greatest works (Phil G. Goulding)
Listening to Music (Craig Wright)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Currently reading "Amy Beach: Passionate Victorian" by Adrienne Block. On the docket: Nineteenth-Century Music by Carl Dahlhaus.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A compendium of pieces on music by Neville Cardus.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a number of shelves full that I dip into periodically. Most frequently: The five volumes of Andrew Porter's complete music essays from The New Yorker, three volumes ol Tovey's Essays in Musical Analysis, three volumes of Michael Steinberg's program notes, three volumes of Erich Leinsdorf's crusty but remarkably informative music writing, about two feet of Beethoven bios and analysis . . .


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

This is really cool! Now I'm going to get these books somewhere...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm rereading Victor Lederer's Debussy, The Quiet Revolutionary.


There are a handful of books on Debussy. Which one is best, do you (& everyone else) reckon?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> There are a handful of books on Debussy. Which one is best, do you (& everyone else) reckon?


I'll defer to the rest of the group on this one. I've only read the Lederer book.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> There are a handful of books on Debussy. Which one is best, do you (& everyone else) reckon?


The one by Jean Barraqué.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> The one by Jean Barraqué.


Thanks for a straight up answer. I can only find it in French but that should be OK, mon français est terrible mais j'apprécie un challenge.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just re-reading an old book of mine...

https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9780387944746

An excellent history of esotericism, philosophy and science in music.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I just got first edition of Beethoven's conversation books! It's fascinating


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been reading _The Alexander Scriabin Companion_ (Lincoln Ballard and Matthew Bengtson). I'm only on chapter 3 which is the first in depth chapter about the music and concerns the piano works.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm reading _The People's Artist - Prokofiev's Soviet Years_. I'm only 80 pages in but so far it's fascinating and chilling in equal measure.


----------

